# Checking MD5 sums?



## Red_Baran (Jun 15, 2011)

I am trying to recover a nandroid backup and i keep getting Checking MD5 sums.

How can i fix this?

I have tried this already

# cd /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/current
cd /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/current
# rm nandroid.md5
rm nandroid.md5
# md5sum *tar > nandroid.md5
md5sum *tar > nandroid.md5
#

and it didnt work


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Did it say MD5 mismatch or does the "Checking MD5 Sums" simply show indefinitely?

Also...not many people realize this, so I'll throw the option out there...
Did you rename the backup's folder?
There can't be spaces in the name...or potentially special characters, I don't know.
Try renaming it something simple (if you have renamed it) like "backup" and see if it'll go through.


----------



## Red_Baran (Jun 15, 2011)

Renamed it already, it says checksum mismatch....


----------



## Red_Baran (Jun 15, 2011)

is there anyway to disable the check?


----------



## zoe (Jun 15, 2011)

idk if it would work, but what about moving the backup to a different location and/or just installing it like a regular dl zip manually

i haven't looked too in depth at how the backups are saved, but if it lets you use the 'select.zip from sdcard' option that might work... again idk

of course a md5 mismatch would make me hesitant to rely on the file

edit: just saw your other post in diff. thread. if the backups are saved as .tar files, you may want to try pulling the backup to a computer and re-packaging it as a zip file, then putting it back on the sdcard and manually flashing it

(___((_________# ~~~


----------



## Shane269 (Jun 10, 2011)

"zoe said:


> idk if it would work, but what about moving the backup to a different location and/or just installing it like a regular dl zip manually
> 
> i haven't looked too in depth at how the backups are saved, but if it lets you use the 'select.zip from sdcard' option that might work... again idk
> 
> ...


Don't try to install it as an update zip. It isn't the same.

Sent from my DROIDX running CM4DX-GB using RootzWiki Forums
Answers to general knowelege questions can be found here. http://goo.gl/tsvpc


----------



## zoe (Jun 15, 2011)

shane - wasn't suggesting as an update zip but would it work if it was extracted and then compressed as a .zip file and then flashed with the 'select zip from sdcard' option?

(___((_________# ~~~


----------



## Red_Baran (Jun 15, 2011)

Can i some how turn it in to a update.zip? or some how extract all of the settings and apply them somehow?


----------

